# "Trials Only"



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Fellow...

... Urban DJ Park users I hope we won't offend you by having a "Trials Only" thread in your forum as we have no where else to post and feel your audience is more suited to our presence!

Thanks...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll start it off and hope others join us...


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

*Trials!!!*

I'm on-board! let's start with the basics
*Balance*: This is not a trials specific skill. All forms of cycling benefit from a mastery of balance.
Start your life as a trials rider by standing perpendicular to a wall with either you front or rear tire butted against it (I recommend rear) level the pedals and hold the rear brake.Stand on the bike. The wall will "dampen" you movements giving you more time to react and familiarize yourself with body position etc. (You can use the front wheel but it makes you reliant on turning inputs instead of weight shifting, more on that later.) By butting the wall you tire act as a sort of side-to-side brake. You need to learn to distribute your weight equally on the pedals and not let your leading foot rest on the brake. The wall is the perfect training ground...They are pretty easy to come by, free to use, and most people have 4 minimum in their possession.

_(Rodies practice on an incline. Any sloped suburban driveway will suffice. with the bike pointed uphill, with the wheel turned to the Left or Right, it is possible to control ones balance by pedaling forward or rolling back. THIS IS POOR PRACTICE FOR TRIALS!!!)
_ You cannot use turning inputs to ride/balance on a plank, since you will ultimately end up on narrow surfaces it is best to avoid any practice inapplicable to them.

once you can balance against the wall you graduate to:
-Just balancing, at first feel free to hop the front and rear around, But *DO NOT bunny hop* around!!!!!!! 
-If you get that down, No more hopping, None at all! Keep each tire in it's original contact patch
-Then do it sitting in the seat ( i find this most challenging) you will likely never sit or squat this low but by moving your center of mass closer to the center of rotation you force yourself to learn finesse. if you master the low position then when you go back to standing it will seem like child's play. 
-Then do it (back in the standing position) on a length of 2x4. 
-Then elevate one end or the other of said 2x4 by 4-8" this changes the feel and now brake control is required.

Once your balancing with the rear of the 2x4 at max height, go find things outside to balance on. start short and wide and then graduate to short and narrow then tall and wide and so on. parking curbstones are perfect for beginners.

If you start off with an impeccable ability to control your bicycles side to side motions, all of the more advance moves and their respective techniques will be 60% easier to learn.
this method takes longer to earn but in the end you'll leave the wheel turners and bunny-hoppers behind. They just cant hack it on the more advanced obstacles.

*I was a wheel turner who got to advanced class and couldn't hack it, so I started hopping. That took me higher in the ranks but when I watched the Expert guys ride the sections they just RODE THE BIKE with NATURAL BALANCE.* 
It took me almost year to forget old habits and re-learn how to ride.

watch the videos on this page for instruction in other areas
Beginner Trials Videos - Observed Trials Bike Forum

P.S. Being able to balance makes you look like a BAMF (builds your core&abs) and makes you better at everything...well almost.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

How about someone throw down some info about bikes and equipment for us Luddites? TIA.

P.S. pics usually make for a better thread and usually net more rep points.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

I love trials. Anyone who want to improve at any type of riding whether its DH,FR,AM or XC should ride trials for at least a year. I surprise the heck out of people when I start pedal kicking through a rock garden on my 29r. Heres a few of mine.

Inspired









Meta Mod









Beta Evo


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Now were roll'in...

... may I add we need to get trials more mainstream, most people think they can't ride trials, need a special bike or only see the pros doing their stuff! Don't get me wrong the pros are the ambassadors of our sport and the best form of advertising that we all love to view.

Learning simple trials skills make you a better rider even if only ride the road.

Great start!

I hope we can add more:

Instructional vids
Trials bike manufacturers list
Events list
Bike trials links

I have included a pic, remember this guy?
JJ Gregorowicz at Motorama a few years back, and a more recent pic.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

NEPMTBA said:


> I have included a pic, remember this guy?


I dont recognize...maybe a better picture?

Edit:I know JJ...didnt recognize the pic.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres a few of my favorite vids....

Mastering the art of Trials

After School

This next one is my all time favorite. It doesnt have the big production or cool music a Danny Mac vid has but its amazing none the less.

Go Big or Go home


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

last video is a bad link.

I'm not really big on 360&backflip crowd. I'd hate to see our sport end up like motocross racing...it used to be a circuit you raced on, now its a big air comp with auxiliary bumps. Trials is about mounting obstacles, not flipping and spinning or wallrides...that's what we have BMX for.

*Equipment*- you can ride trials on ANY bike! though most prefer purpose built trials frames or dirt jumpers.

*Brakes* most guys run Magura Hs33's on the rear and V or disk up front. Serious trials rides grind their wheels to rough up the sidewalls. (I'm yet to see anyone do it right, bunch or kids with angle grinders...) some even tar the rear rim to make it sticky (I find air filter "oil" from motorcycle shops works much better) basically to a trials rider the rear brake lever is an ON/OFF switch.

*Seats* are optional, I prefer a fender to keep me from snagging my rear in the wheel

*Handle bars*, Wide bars long stem, Low! trials guys ride bent over to center their weight. The position is optimized for pedal kicking/riding the rear wheel. Bars are heavy duty. wanna see someone cry? keep your eye on the guy with cheap bars!!!!

*Forks* again heavy duty little or no rake.

*Pedals* platform, Wellgo MG-1!!!!

*Wheels* are mostly Echos with the cutouts.

One thing to keep in mind; This is a comfortable sport. By that I mean confidence is bred through rider comfort, ergonomics and familiarity. a guy with the exact same build as me may prefer higher bars, longer cranks, a different gear ratio. On that same note There could be 2 pros of exactly the same build who, if forced to ride a foreign bike, couldn't remain competitive. Your bike is a very Very personal thing in trials.

_( For those, if any, interested in full suspension trials...Our form of riding is so much more tame. It's less like a unicycle with handlebars and more like old moto-trials. We don't have guidelines or specific setups yet. Heck we're still trying to find what frame shape works best. there are however, some rough pointers. PM me and I'll be happy to help you out)_


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

leshaghal said:


> last video is a bad link.
> 
> I'm not really big on 360&backflip crowd. I'd hate to see our sport end up like motocross racing...it used to be a circuit you raced on, now its a big air comp with auxiliary bumps. Trials is about mounting obstacles, not flipping and spinning or wallrides...that's what we have BMX for.


Oh man I cant believe that vid is gone. I just watched it. It was a huge double side hop up a rock wall by Keita. Totally crazy vid.

HERES a different one of Keita.

ANOTHER

There is still pure trials out there. The 360/backflip stuff your talking about is another game IMO. More about art,expression and flow. Its such a blast to put together a nice line and nail it. Awesome in its own right but not pure trials I agree.


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

In the youtube video "ANOTHER" you see that natural balance I'm talking about.

at 0:56 he cocks the wheel and spins the bike, most mod riders would have hopped or laid the front down and walked it in Leach style (front then rear, over and over until lined up)
Then a 2:29 he just hangs out while looking for a solid launch point.

This is the type of balance I'm talking about. once you're, for lack of a better term, Zen with the bike...the rest comes easy.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is mine.


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

*You force my hand...*

Ok kids, put your mods away and let the big kids play...








Took this picture the day I got it.
I have a separate super short seat-post for trials. Wellgo Mg-1s. 850lb spring on a fox vanilla in the back (144mm of travel at the wheel) 45psi in each leg of the forks (120mm of travel) Koolstop pads in rear, 50lb Sachs "Power Disk" brake in front. IRC Mythos II front and rear respectively.
She tips the scales at 34lbs + me = 256lbs being humped around...Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

leshaghal said:


> Ok kids, put your mods away and let the big kids play...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect!

Cannondale...ala Libor!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## ZapGap165 (May 17, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

briantortilla said:


> Here is mine.


That is one sick piece of work.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Had to go dig up pics of my old trials bike from 10 years ago:










Worst bike-sale choice I ever made


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump, as this pertains to my interests.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

leshaghal said:


> I'm on-board! let's start with the basics
> *Balance*


Hi leshaghal, I tried your method yesterday. Sad to say I fail miserably. Mind to advise on a more detailed note on this method? My main problem is on how to mount onto the bike? Where the pedals should be? Also would lesser air in the tires help in this case?

I'm practicing 'rolling track stand'. Easiest for me is when my lead foot (right) is lower than my trailing foot (left) with the handlebar tilted to the left.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> Hi leshaghal, I tried your method yesterday. Sad to say I fail miserably. Mind to advise on a more detailed note on this method? My main problem is on how to mount onto the bike? Where the pedals should be? Also would lesser air in the tires help in this case?
> 
> I'm practicing 'rolling track stand'. Easiest for me is when my lead foot (right) is lower than my trailing foot (left) with the handlebar tilted to the left.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dont practice with less air in the tires. Practice with the same amount of air you would normally have. It may be a little harder but in the end it will make you a better rider.

Here just watch THIS video.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Metalhack said:


> Dont practice with less air in the tires. Practice with the same amount of air you would normally have. It may be a little harder but in the end it will make you a better rider.
> 
> Here just watch THIS video.


I'm cross dominance. But why would eye dominance have a role in trackstanding?


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> I'm cross dominance. But why would eye dominance have a role in trackstanding?


Lol....sorry about that. Wrong link.

Try this link. That should help.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

And I was under the impression that eye dominance thingy has a zen to trials... LOL


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> And I was under the impression that eye dominance thingy has a zen to trials... LOL


Actually it does, thats why i had that link saved. Its more so with Moto Trials though. It's supposed to be easier to balance with the wheel turned so that the hand that is forward is the same side as your dominant eye. For me it's the opposite. So who knows.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hah! That's my problem if that's the case. Cross dominance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

NOS Planet X Zebdi. Built up a couple years back.


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

^ Sweet ride.

Kaiser, go to a rough wall (brick is idea) and but your rear tire against that wall, level the pedals (in your case right pedal forward) hold the rear brake, star with right foot on and lift your left, you'll do a ton of dabbing at first but keep with it. you'll hit 10 seconds...then 30...then a minute...and so on and so forth.

(if it seems too hard and your confident in your bike's build use the front wheel) shift your hips and put weight on the high hand...a little bit goes a long way and you'll overcompensate at first. 

If this is too difficult we'll just go back a step. Ride around super slowly stopping to balance instead of dabbing just ride forward a bit. 

I say rolling track stands are BS but that's just me. they never helped me. you'll naturally roll back and forth an inch or so when you get better, but on narrow slopes (up or downhill) you have to use your weight...see if that works for you.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

idig2000 said:


> NOS Planet X Zebdi. Built up a couple years back.


I just finished up my prototype zebdi rebuild!


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

idig2000 said:


> NOS Planet X Zebdi. Built up a couple years back.


I had one...sick bike! You wanna have fun with that take it to a pump track and let the craziness ensue!


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

subscribing too


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

How about this one....

trials frame built up for the park










Steve

.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> How about this one....
> 
> trials frame built up for the park
> 
> ...


Holy crap...a FTW~WTF. Let me know when you wanna sell it!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys, what gearing you all are using?

I'm thinking of going 26x20. A mix between trials and trails riding?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Metalhack said:


> Holy crap...a FTW~WTF. Let me know when you wanna sell it!


Seriously never gonna happen ...this one is way special, and I was very lucky to get my mitts on it...if you really want a WTF though, I do know where you can get one 

Steve

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Kaizer said:


> Guys, what gearing you all are using?
> 
> I'm thinking of going 26x20. A mix between trials and trails riding?


I'm using 22 front/19 rear.


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

32front,26rear 175mm cranks. sometimes i'll use 28-30 rear it makes spot jumping easier but with my heavy bike it's harder to lift the front end up.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> How about this one....
> 
> trials frame built up for the park
> 
> ...


 Man, your over the top now my friend!

Dats da cool one!


----------



## Westrider7 (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh hell ya trials!

So I got a winter project; converting a DMR trailstar to trials duty. And I have a question. 

The whole drivetrain thing with trials confuses the heck out of me. You have to run tiny gearing, sometimes the freewheel is on the cranks, sometimes its on the back, how many engagement points?, blah, blah, blah. 

So here is my plan; I have an extra Rhino Lite XL rim I want to build up into a beefy rear wheel. For drive train I have an FSA gravity crankset laying around that I will throw a 22 tooth ring and a bash guard onto. For the rear hub I was thinking a DMR revolver SS hub paired with a Rockman 108 freewheel (18T) would get the job done for cheap. 

This is my first foray into building a trials bike, and I really want to utilize the spare parts I have around the house, but any modifications or suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Sometimes s88t just happens... :devil::nonod:

... and it creates stories and good times beyond belief :cornut::ihih:

So we have the "WIT" short for (What is That) as kindly tagged by others who saw it and viewed as like no other they had ever seen before! (you know they were thinking POS as you also might be doing) Carved from a more useful BMX frame that none of us had any use for, "Hey why would we ride BMX anymore we had things with throttles now!

You have to understand the WIT was created back in the 1980s! :eekster: when we used to race Moto-x(and a few of us followed the bicycle trials guys like Kev Norton and Ryan Young)... yes I'm that old, when trials bicycles had to be custom built rather then bought! So, this led to making really strange stuff with whatever was laying around.. LOL, in an effort to psych out our Moto competition. :ciappa:

Of course there is always a reason for such foolishness, in the fabrication of BS stories like "Ya I built that and it made my balance so much better now I will get the holeshot on you every week!...LMAO :yesnod:

Like the proverbial piece of junk with chainstays that are too long, brakes that couldn't stop a kids tricycle going uphill, one piece BMX cranks weighing a ton, homemade 24 inch fork, "ultra light" electrical tape cable holders, it has spent the last 20 plus years holding down the dust bunnies in the darkest corner of the shop, having conversations with BIG BLACK HAIRY SPIDERS!:eekster: Till today! I blame all of you for it's return, knowing it's not a piece of gold, but an old friend that was a great way to get to moto registration rather than walking. To be honest none of us back then could do a "trialesque" move to save our lives!...LOL :lol:

Does it deserve an update? Heck can it be updated? What would the update be? New air in the tires? LMAO :crazy:

I can tell you it's a def on hauling to the winter series Moto races just to see if it garners it's namesake WIT, just don't know if I can ride it to registration!


----------



## Westrider7 (Feb 11, 2006)

NEPTMBA, That thing is a beast! 

I would say go shred it, but I wouldn't want you to end up with a wicked case of tetanus when those stamped dropouts snap!

Thank you for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

*Blind bike trials*

Matt Gilman, one of only known trials rider in the world...that's blind. Truly inspiring while he makes things look really easy. Trust me, next time you go out and ride, close your eyes. It's next to impossible to trackstand without falling over (and he can pull a manual).

Blind Bike Trials, Fox45 news cover story - YouTube


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump this, maybe it'll gain some traction.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Doing a little promoting over in the 29er forum...

... hope they visit here! :thumbsup:

check it out!
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/trials-esque-moves-29ers-133886.html


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

NEPMTBA said:


> Doing a little promoting over in the 29er forum...
> 
> ... hope they visit here! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Well, it worked 

I saw your little ad in the 29er forum, though it was due to the word "trial" in the thread title.....I wouldn't be caught dead on a 29er 

I just built up a DJ/Trial bike this summer, and have so far managed to get a reasonable degree of balance. 
I look forward to the spring, when training becomes a lot nicer.

Magura


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Avoid da Lloyd...

... naw he's a nice guy!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool vid


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Picked this up a week ago. It's a 26" Inspired Element. I've been interested in trials since I started mountain biking, but never took the plunge. Glad I did, practicing trials skills on a XC bike with clipless pedals SUCKS! I've been riding it every day, and have progressed more in the last week than in the last 3 or 4 years combined.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

strader said:


> Picked this up a week ago. It's a 26" Inspired Element. I've been interested in trials since I started mountain biking, but never took the plunge. Glad I did, practicing trials skills on a XC bike with clipless pedals SUCKS! I've been riding it every day, and have progressed more in the last week than in the last 3 or 4 years combined.


Wow! Nice bike, strader! So is the bike XCable with a longer post?


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think it would work very well. The bike has a very mountain bikish feel to it with the wide bars, and the BB is lower than a dedicated trials rig. Beyond that, geo is way different from an XC bike: super steep head angle, almost 0 fork offset, short chainstays, and short wheelbase. Great for hopping onto and over rocks, but I wouldn't want to smash into one at speed. Geometry wise, street trials bikes are kind of a hybrid between urban/dj bikes and dedicated trials bikes (pogo sticks).


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice Ride!


----------



## JarExtreme (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the plain look of this bike...makes me wanna buy a trials bike.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a trials bike for a short time. I was able to get to this level in 3 days. I like street riding a lot and the trials bike was just a chore to ride around, that's why I sold it. I figure I could do the same on a DJ bike with a front brake.


----------



## leshaghal (Mar 10, 2011)

*Update*

Dion, watched your video. youl find if you move the bike with your weight and not your muscle that your riding seems to smooth out and you can really "get in the grove". If you ever make the switch to moto trials you'll find the biggest differences to be moving in concert with the suspension&and leaning rather than muscling the bike around. Lear to lean early, as your moves/obstacles get bigger, your body position becomes more critical. Watch any expert rider and note how they use body English rather than brute force to manipulate the bikes movements....good work, keep at it.

On 2 wheels balance is king&when you master balance you'll ride like never before.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

leshaghal said:


> Dion, watched your video. youl find if you move the bike with your weight and not your muscle that your riding seems to smooth out and you can really "get in the grove". If you ever make the switch to moto trials you'll find the biggest differences to be moving in concert with the suspension&and leaning rather than muscling the bike around. Lear to lean early, as your moves/obstacles get bigger, your body position becomes more critical. Watch any expert rider and note how they use body English rather than brute force to manipulate the bikes movements....good work, keep at it.
> 
> On 2 wheels balance is king&when you master balance you'll ride like never before.


It's hard to break old habits, because all that stuff in that video I learned 22 years ago. We used to muscle EVERYTHING back in those days - so it's something I definitely have to work on.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

$600 trials specific bike at Walmart??? 

Walmart.com: 26" Koxx Trial Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ be cautious on that one...if you look under specifications you can clearly see that it "does not contain a battery"...they're ripping you off with their batteries not included mentality


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

*ZHI Z1 Trials Bike Stolen in San Diego*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BobH. (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying trails riding mode on a Haro Reserve 1.1 and it is a workout! I'm getting a good start in the balance / trackstand mode. I just turned 62 and back in the early 1970's I had a fling at trials riding in the 125 class. I realize that there are many things that I won't attempt. I'm running a 25 / 16 ratio and have added a front disc. I'm having a blast and my core is getting better. Almost every stop gets a trackstand. The Haro is my first bike that even ressembles a mountain bike. I've had the 1.1 about 4 months and it's a lot of bang for the buck.

Bob Haverstock


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Found this locally on Craigslist yesterday. The shop I worked in the late 90's had a 20" Megamo. We beat it up so bad we had to sell it as used. I'm excited to start playing again.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> $600 trials specific bike at Walmart???
> 
> Walmart.com: 26" Koxx Trial Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


Seriously, there are three or four trial bikes at Walmart. My son reeeeealy wants a trials bike but we just cannot afford much. Are these bikes (or any other hobby item), you get what you pay for?


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

mine's on the left


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

coopdad said:


> Seriously, there are three or four trial bikes at Walmart. My son reeeeealy wants a trials bike but we just cannot afford much. Are these bikes (or any other hobby item), you get what you pay for?


Koxx is a great brand and those Walmart bikes are legit. The kids' 20" has front and rear Magura HS33 brakes- that's like $250 alone. The 26" is much less impressive spec but still a good bike for the money. You get what you pay for and what you pay for with those bikes is a great intro to trials.

Buy it, let your son shred it for a few years until he outgrows it, then sell it to the next trials hopeful and make most of your $$ back.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

CoppellStereo said:


> mine's on the left


 I want the fork off of your Ibis! Mine got crushed by a forklift, serious. Still haven't fixed it, trying to find a suitable 24" fork with U-brake mounts isn't easy.

Nice pic, btw!:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Look a this beast ! Also sold at top performance bike retailler such walmart !

From the manufacturer description :


High performance Freestyle frame
16" Wheels
Front Pegs
Training Wheels


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

This is great! Thank you, Search Button..!

Strader, how do like the Element for your first trials bike? I am very interested in the 24" Element. Why did you decide to go with the 26" wheel over the 24"? Did you look at any other trials bikes before you picked the Inspired Element? If so what lead you to pick out your bike?
Thanks man!



strader said:


> Picked this up a week ago. It's a 26" Inspired Element. I've been interested in trials since I started mountain biking, but never took the plunge. Glad I did, practicing trials skills on a XC bike with clipless pedals SUCKS! I've been riding it every day, and have progressed more in the last week than in the last 3 or 4 years combined.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like the Element, only regret is I waited this long to buy a trials bike. I've progressed more in the past 3 months than in the past 3 years combined, mostly because I can find something to ride on the trials bike almost every day versus mountain biking 1-2 days per week. I spend a lot of time hoping up and off ledges, riding the local skatepark, some pumptrack and small dirtjump, and some natural trials riding. A lot of lines there's no way in hell I wanted to try on my xc bike. It's a super versatile bike. I've got a small trials setup in my garage with a 1ft high box and 2x4's to practice side hops, trials moves, and skinny riding when the weather is crap.
My biggest complaint about the bike is the rims. They are soft with too high of a bead lock leaving them prone to dents. I've dented the rear and pinch flatted at least 4-5 times, last time running a DH tube and 30+ psi. And that's just doing stupid stuff - tagging the rear rim on a curb. They say trials rear rims are disposable, but I have Stans XC rims that have held up to more abuse. The Avid brakes are low end but they work. The rears are brilliant with good pads - right now I'm running CNC yellows. The front BB5 does the job, all you need it for in trials is slowing down a bit and doing stoppies/front wheel pivots - an upgrade would probably be in order if you were doing hooks but that will be a long time for me. I have a Avid Elixir sitting in a box for when the BB-5 pad wears out, but so far haven't seen a need to replace it. The Truvativ and Trial Tech parts on the bike have been great - no complaints.
26 vs 24 - I went 26" because I had read and watched the video on the tarty-bikes site the 26" bikes were better for people from a mountain bike background, plus I was really buying the bike as a skills bike to improve my mountain biking. That's changed now and I'm riding trials more for the sake of trials. That said I'd really like to try a 24 - less weight, lower BB height with same BB rise so they should corner better while still getting up on the rear wheel just as easy, and they spin better. When I bought the bike I thought no way I'm I doing spins, but now I'm working on progressing toward 180s with a hope to pull 360s some day.


----------



## Lando47 (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome! I really appreciate the information.:thumbsup: I think I have pretty much made my mind up on the Element. For what it is and from what I have read about them, they are excellent bikes for the money. The dealers Inspired shows in the U.S., their websites don't show different sized frames. Where did you buy yours from? Do these bikes only come in one size? I am 6'1" and about 165, would I be okay on the 24" Element or would the 26" be a better fit? I think I remember reading somewhere that the distance from the bars to the BB was the same on these 24" and 26", is this info correct? If so, I guess the best way to adjust the geo would be to use a different length stem? 
Thanks again for the Info!

If you don't mind, could you post a few pictures of your trials setup?


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Only one size, from the specs it looks like the 26" is a tad longer. The Element 26 is 1040mm wheelbase with 390 stays, the 24 is 1020 wheelbase with 385 stays - so 1.5cm longer reach. If you can afford it you might look at the new fourplay with longer reach, shorter stays, and very slightly higher bb.
I bought mine through Tarty-bikes which was cheaper than the US dealers even after $50 customs, international shipping, and the 3% currency conversion charge by Visa. These bikes are just expensive for what they are.
Thomas Aarsen (TRA on trials-forum.uk) is bigger than you are and on a inspired hex. He posted a pretty good writeup on that site a while back, he's just running a slightly longer stem. Here's his vid:


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

I love seeing trials skills brought to mountain biking, thats my ultimate goal.

This guy has some really great videos on vimeo. 





A rocky path from Raimund Matros on Vimeo.

Also Chris Akrigg has always killed it. Hope he can get back to making videos soon!





A Hill in Spain from chris akrigg on Vimeo.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Frame - 2004 Echo Pure/Urban 
Fork - Black no name aluminium legs, chromo steerer
Front wheel - Stout hub with 26" Sun Ditch Witch rim
Rear wheel - Areal Industries hub (32 engagments I think) with 26" Teny rim (very very light grind)
BB - 128mm Truvativ team DH 
Cranks - Because ISIS 170mm 
Bash - Because
Chain ring - 18t 
Rear cog - Trialtech 15t
Front brake - BB7 with hayes 160mm rotor
Rear brake - Avid SD 7 V brake 
Brake Levers - Avid SD7 
Brake cables - Jagwire Switch 
Brake Booster - Echo
Headset - Cane creek S3
Stem - Titec 105mm x 10deg
Bar - Answer protaper OS
Pedals - old black ones

Pictures.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Sweet Echo, too bad they don't make a street bike anymore.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Been riding trials for years now.

Ill post up a couple bikes.

Currently riding a Neon Bow.


















Orig. Paint- which I hated so much.










Bike before that was a Rockman Kortz II- frame lasted 3 months before breaking. Geo was terrible, but was very light.



















Bike before that was a Norco Moment, lasted about 4 months before breaking.



















Had a Czar Ivan for a while, she ended up getting stolen from a house I was living in got broken into. Me and my two other roommates took a hard hit from that ******* that robbed us. Naturally bike was never recovered. 


































I also have a Brisa B26D- A classic.









A Simtra ST-1. Was a friends, he thought he would like trials, but became very frustrated with how diffacult trials is to "master". He sold the bike and god only knows where its at now










Me on a Planet X w/ suspension, sporting pink, when pink was all the rage.









My 1st "true" trials bike, produced from a company called Tank. They were cheap, inexpensive, and every stock part on it broke a painful death.


















Some other bikes that Ive encountered over the years.

Echo HiFi-









Zoo! Pitbull 07- Amazing frames.


----------



## anthonyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Bringing back some old school. My first trials bike from somewhere in the 90's. Still got it, though the rear brake pads disintegrated in the shed.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

So cool!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

anthonyk said:


> Bringing back some old school. My first trials bike from somewhere in the 90's. Still got it, though the rear brake pads disintegrated in the shed.


Anthony, your Ibis is gorgeous...always wanted one of those...if it ever gets tired of living in your shed, please give it directions to my house 

Steve


----------



## anthonyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks! I actually tried to sell it a while back when I stopped riding bicycles for several years. Luckily I regained my sanity, and now I've got some friends interested in learning trials. I'm going to get the Ibis back into running shape, and I just picked up a Zoo mod bike from a friend as well. We'll have some trials parties in the parking lot after the single speed rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

anthonyk said:


> Thanks! I actually tried to sell it a while back when I stopped riding bicycles for several years. Luckily I regained my sanity, and now I've got some friends interested in learning trials. I'm going to get the Ibis back into running shape, and I just picked up a Zoo mod bike from a friend as well. We'll have some trials parties in the parking lot after the single speed rides. :thumbsup:


Cool. Beat the hell out of the Zoo, but take care of the IBIS...have fun.

Steve


----------



## Nandus (Dec 8, 2011)

idig2000 said:


> NOS Planet X Zebdi. Built up a couple years back.


Pardon me for thread jacking, but is anyone familiar with a modern equivalent to the Planet X Zebdi?

I always thought it was cool that the Zebdi was marketed as a flexible platform that could be used for trials, DJ or FR.

I have a pile of parts that are ready to be put on a frame, but I don't want to commit to a Trials specific design. I would like a frame that can be comfortably pedaled to and from my riding spots as well as an occasional XC trail ride here and there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

Any of the Inspireds, Because Simple Street (becausebike.com), NS Majesty looks to have a high enough BB to be Trialsy, and Ozonys King of Dunce.


----------



## Nandus (Dec 8, 2011)

strader said:


> Any of the Inspireds, Because Simple Street (becausebike.com), NS Majesty looks to have a high enough BB to be Trialsy, and Ozonys King of Dunce.


The Ozony looks great, but unfortunately it's a 24" bike (I have parts from my old FS freeride bike that I want to move over to a new frame).

The NS looks like it may fit my needs. I am trying to find one for a good price and color that I like.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a roller like a reincarnated Ibis...sort of half mod/half street trials....sort of a trailsy mod if you will...


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

I live at the beach, not a lot "technical" stuff .... but I ride my mt bike on the beach quite a bit, and usually end up at the rock jetties, and it always gets my attention. I've always admired the motorcycle trials riders and their skill ..... and always wanted to get a trials bike but never could justify it in my area. Now that I'm doing more biking and having those rock jetties that I play on I'm wanting to do more. I am destined to get a fat bike as that is THE bike for the beach and I've been thinking about how to ride the jetties with my present mt bike and my future fat bike but then I remembered that a friend gave me his kid's freestyle for a project and I never cut it up. I just dug it out of the garage ..... could this be my bicycle trials bike for the jetties? It needs some work, tube, chain, etc but I think I'm gonna give it a go. I'll have to shoot some video of my "rock garden" the next time I'm out and you'll see what's drawing me into this. I'll post a bike pic shortly ......


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Hey all- looking to start practicing some trials stuff to improve my mtb skills. Couple of questions:

Does it matter if I have a 29er? Could I just take the seat post off or lower it as much as possible- or am I going to be better off just spending the money on a trials bike?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

spidennis said:


> I live at the beach, not a lot "technical" stuff .... but I ride my mt bike on the beach quite a bit, and usually end up at the rock jetties, and it always gets my attention. I've always admired the motorcycle trials riders and their skill ..... and always wanted to get a trials bike but never could justify it in my area. Now that I'm doing more biking and having those rock jetties that I play on I'm wanting to do more. I am destined to get a fat bike as that is THE bike for the beach and I've been thinking about how to ride the jetties with my present mt bike and my future fat bike but then I remembered that a friend gave me his kid's freestyle for a project and I never cut it up. I just dug it out of the garage ..... could this be my bicycle trials bike for the jetties? It needs some work, tube, chain, etc but I think I'm gonna give it a go. I'll have to shoot some video of my "rock garden" the next time I'm out and you'll see what's drawing me into this. I'll post a bike pic shortly ......


What beach?
What bike?


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

michaelscott said:


> Hey all- looking to start practicing some trials stuff to improve my mtb skills. Couple of questions:
> 
> Does it matter if I have a 29er? Could I just take the seat post off or lower it as much as possible- or am I going to be better off just spending the money on a trials bike?


For hopping trials, a 29er will be difficult to control.
If you're talking about the old rolling trials where you actually RIDE your bike, a 29er supposedly ROLLS better. But tight moves will still be difficult. But hey, maybe you'll start a new movement!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry no action shots, but here's my two trials bikes.

Ashton Effect 24", bought this as a used complete.








Born 26" I built with assorted Echo and Neon bits.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Dirty,

Glad ya brought it back up, I hope more share their pics and stories!

We had a chance to ride with Hans!...
...what a great guy!


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Hey all,

Been practicing for about a month now on my SS rigid 29er. Not even bothering to lower the seat down.

I work on trials maybe 15-30 minutes once a day. I've got 2 of the 4 trackstand variations down very well. I can hop in place decently, and I feel pretty confident in my endos.

Working on front wheel pivots and wheelies. Front wheel pivots have been harder than expected. I can do them fine if the bike is moving at a slow pace but when I hit the brakes and go into full endo mode my brain gets all confused. I'm sure I'll have a light bulb moment soon.

It's really amazing what this stuff has done for my normal mountain bike riding. Spending a few minutes every day endoing really makes down hill techy trails less scary.

I've been using Ryan Leech's video and the stuff from ThinkBikes' youtube page.

Anyone have any tips they want to share?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

michaelscott said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been practicing for about a month now on my SS rigid 29er. Not even bothering to lower the seat down.
> 
> ...


 Maybe I can shed some light on front wheel pivots, I love them and yes it has made me also more comfortable with going down cliffs and rolling drops...

...speed determines how much braking force you need. Brake modulation is the key being comfortable with squeezing just the right amount and throwing your hips into it. You don't need to fully lock your front brake.

Once you get that, to do a drifter or turning pivot, it's all in the pre pivot set up a slight front wheel turn and you rear end should come around behind you in the direction you want to pivot and throwing your hips to that side will get it done for ya! Just remember not too much front wheel turn as you could tweek your rim.

From all the time I have spent with great trials guys and watching the more of this you do the less effort it takes till it become very small moves that result in the application of any move your trying to be completed.

Hope my words help and keep trying and having fun with it.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

NEPMTBA said:


> Once you get that, to do a drifter or turning pivot, it's all in the pre pivot set up a slight front wheel turn and you rear end should come around behind you in the direction you want to pivot and throwing your hips to that side will get it done for ya! Just remember not too much front wheel turn as you could tweek your rim.


Do you mean like counter steering before committing to the movement?

I think braking (even to modulate) is my hiccup since I am able to do a pivot while the bike is moving slowly forward.

It seems there are two different progression methods for the move:

Thinkbike takes front wheel pivoting as the "next step" from endoing. Ryan Leech seems to make it be part of the "Rocking" segment:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

+1 Ya just a bit of counter steer. Not relying on the brakes is really damn cool. It works for ya so go with it. Once you lift your rear wheel off the ground you use your handlebars and arms as a levers and twist your hips.

Leech is awesome!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Trials riding tutorials to learn bike trials and improve your mtb riding skills.
Great trials technique site, and he just put out a book last winter.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Hey friends. Wanted to give an update on my progress:

Track stands are awesome. Can do 3 of the 4 variations almost effortlessly. Haven't messed around with the last one yet (for me this is wheel turned right left foot forward) but I believe it will come easily.

Front wheel pivots are going really well. I can do 90 degree turns from a stand still now with the brakes on. I can do 180's by doing two front wheel pivots with a track stand for a brief second between them.

I'm working on my rocking. It's coming along good but I really want to get it to what Ryan demonstrates at the 00:55 mark in the video above- where I can combine a front wheel pivot with a rocking motion to move the front wheel around the rear axis. He makes it look so easy. I still feel like I am muscling my pivots half the time.

My hopping is pretty good. I don't trust myself to go sideways up curbs yet but I can hop with my brakes on forever without losing my balance.

Thanks for everyone's help. This has been great for my normal MTB riding.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

xfkxdgh


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Just found this section! Here is my old school machine, now handed down to my son:








I have not ridden 'real' Trials is years, although my goto bike is a Banshee Scratch set-up SS with 24's. It serves every need from the skatepark, to freeride trails, to high mileage XC. It's just not geared low enough for Trials - although I do think about this all the time..!

Tom P.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I know it is a dirt jump bike, but I have always wanted a trials bike.. 
So I put on a front brake and some bigger tires... game on.. now it is time to start learning. I have the balance.. and I can stand around all day on the front wheel.. 
I cannot for the life of me ride a wheelie.. 

Every kid I know can do it - but I am 43 and I have never been able to get it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey ya'll, 
A newbie here!!
Has anyone tried to use a FatBike with a 26x3.8" rear tire and wide rim and a lightweight "standard" type 26" front tire for a trials bike?

Wouldn't the greater volume help out?


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

So who's riding Trials in the U.S.? California? Besides Ryan Leech, LOL!

I am beginning and the learning curve is HUGE!!!!

Practicing Trackstands of the first four basics, first. Do these ever get perfected? These are tough to feel 100% confident in maintaining anytime anywhere.

Here's my stock Gravity 26


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I've been working on trials movements for the last year or so. Still no where near awesome though. I'm just using my mountain bike. My trackstands got pretty good after a few months of training every day. It is one of those things that just comes really really slow but will finally just click. Now I can pretty much to them with the bars pointing in any direction and either foot in front.

Currently I'm working on fakie's, wheelie's, j-hops, and back wheel pivots (my front wheels are decent but I can't do a 180 turn- more like 90's)

I really wish there was more of a trials interest in the USA. I've got Leech's instructional video but I have the feeling I'd progress a lot faster if I could hang out with other peeps that were more skilled.


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm having the problem of constantly falling into my trackstands. 9 times out of 10 when I turn the front wheel one direction I fall in that direction. Usually I have the power foot outward of the direction of the turn. Am I not turning the wheel enough or maybe just need to shift my weight outward a little more?

So far I only know trackstands, rocking, pivots & hops as the four basic things needed to learn first. This video has helped me start to understand trials.






Do you have any videos showing how to do fakie's, j-hops, and back wheel pivots? I've never heard of them. Does a back wheel pivot mean you move the back wheel and keep the front stationary? A purpose-built bike would probably help immensely with that!

That's funny you mention you mention Ryan Leech's instructional video, I follow him a little bit because he rides stock and that's the same class bike I have. I just bought his DVD this week and am waiting for it in the mail. I hope it's good. But nothing beats practice as we all know.

I agree, some good comradery is a lot of fun and likely super beneficial as you can get unbiased outside opinions.

I did something today that I've never done before. I usually can do trackstands against object fairly well but not stand alone. So just for giggles I did a one-handed trackstand against an object and took a selfie.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Rondo,

Try ThinkBike's awesome tutorials-






"Does a back wheel pivot mean you move the back wheel and keep the front stationary?"

That's a front wheel pivot. I can do those really well right now. 





At 55 seconds Ryan rocks back and forth with wheel pivots. I haven't figured out how to move my front around while my back is carrying the weight.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm all alone as well. There are several other trials riders in ohio, but, between work and family I can't seem to find the time to travel to group rides.

Best trials based instructional site is TrashZen Trials riding tutorials.

Best trials forum in the US is Observed Trials. They are creatively foul mouthed and abrasive there, so beware if you get offended easily.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

My trials bikes.

Born 26" frame, neon/because/echo bits.








Diamondback Ashton Effect 24".


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Michael nice videos! Thanks for sharing! Will have to practice those. Got my video today but just worked an 18 hour shift and am going to bed.

Curt, cool bike! They're all starting to look alike aren't they?


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Tried to convert my rear brakes from V to disc. Bolted up a 203mm rotor and a 203 IS to PM adaptor and it did not come close to fitting. The caliper is all the way into the rotor and will go no further.

What am I missing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Tried to convert my rear brakes from V to disc. Bolted up a 203mm rotor and a 203 IS to PM adaptor and it did not come close to fitting. The caliper is all the way into the rotor and will go no further.
> 
> What am I missing?


you need the correct adaptor/spacer for a 203mm rotor ON THE REAR.

A +20mm PM spacer may work with the IStoPM adaptor.

Sent from somewhere


----------



## Shaunmartin (Oct 12, 2014)

*I'm new.*

I'm new on here and really low tech. I'm trying to ad a pic from my phone. maybe just copy and past. let's see if this works.
Shaun Martin at Battle Ground Lake Trail in Battle Ground, Washington, United States - photo by shaunmm - Pinkbike


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

*more Trials!*

Bump! Trials rider here. I hope you guys are still out there trialsin! These days I ride long mtb trail rides, downhill, enduro, flow trails, some freeride park stuff and trying out the dirt jumps too, but trials is my preferred game. I love to see your old bikes here! My list isn't as long as some. Started on a Zoo! that was built about the year this thread was started, and it was a couple years old when I got it. Moved on to some nice frames, had an Onza Limey 4, Yess trials, Inpulse Blast, and now an Echo mk4 and an Inspired Arcade. I like comp geometry (long and high) but to a reasonable extent- like 1080 wheel base and 60mm BB rise, but the more extreme geo (1090 and +75)ish on many 26" bikes just makes them even more uncomfortable without (imho) any real gains. The Arcade is great for everything Not static trials and I've ridden primarily street trials on it for most of a year. The Echo mk4 is about the least expensive frame around, but the more moderate geometry is near exactly what I wanted and the lower price was super appealing since competition frames have been surviving about as long as my riding shoes. 
And of course that leads to trials on our suspension bikes- with some success- but that's going to have to wait for another post.
I can't find a picture of the Zoo! otherwise in no specific order here're my bikes and a video clip


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn! It's aaccJosh from OTN! I have enjoyed your videos at OTN but that place is dead these days...

After my trials bike was stolen I have just been trying trialsy stuff on my MTB.


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah poor OTN. Oh well Trials Only! now. I'm still here and trying to learn more. I've got clips of trialsy bits on my enduro bike and my 5010 this summer all on YouTube. Not so much pure trials videos lately, and street stuff is hard and harder to film lol so less video in general.

How about the bicycle Trials Nationals in Prescott AZ this October?!? Everyone who can make it should come, super relaxed competition, plenty of people to help and teach if you want it, and a class for everyone from "can barely balance"/beginner on up, and the beginner classes are rideable for any MTB, mostly testing balance. https://www.facebook.com/events/461655954281050/?ti=as

my videos are here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN6XC2jX5xXXM8_RRZCdYPw


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

you all should show us your trials! 
on my Comp bike 



on my Street bike


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Stem up*

I had a good friend pass away (car ran over him) and his wife wanted me to have his trials bike -

I am a good 3 inches taller than he was - so I was going to get a longer stem / riser bars. I am 6 foot tall and weight about 235 lbs

My old bike was a Norco Evolve - with gears and really fun - but the new one I cannot jump as well. The bottom bracket on this one is very high (ZHI Z1) - it wheelie hops like a champ - but I cannot get onto my favorite rock in Mission Beach, or on the tables any more.

The images are too big to upload and I don't want to fuss..

But what stem to you think??


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice bike. I had the same bike but mine was stolen from my Jeep in February 2012 in San Diego- North Park area. Weird- I mean, why steal a bike that you can walk faster than?

It was fun. I just could not justify getting another trials bike after that.

https://bikeindex.org/bikes/26164


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like awesome! I'm 6'2" and like a shorter stem than some guys my height but am currently using a 145mm X 28degree stem. and I can't stand the older straighter bars, the new angles are much nicer feeling! There are some pretty inexpensive aluminum bars available too like the Trialtech or Jitsie or Crewkerz .


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

What Josh said...

I forgot to give good comments! I am 6 feet tall also and when I had the bike I weighed roughly what you weigh. It felt quite solid and had no issues. I didn't feel cramped. I think you'll be OK on it.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey all... I've been playing around with trials a lot lately. It started as a way to build my MTB technical skills but it's quickly becoming an obsession. I currently have a Specialized P.3 that I've been using. I'm not quite ready to invest in a dedicated trials bike, but I was wondering if there's a rigid fork (15mm TA ideally) that you guys would reccomend? The Manitou fork feels terrible locked out...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

tjchad said:


> Nice bike. I had the same bike but mine was stolen from my Jeep in February 2012 in San Diego- North Park area. Weird- I mean, why steal a bike that you can walk faster than?
> 
> It was fun. I just could not justify getting another trials bike after that.
> 
> https://bikeindex.org/bikes/26164


I am in San Diego (college area) as well - but I have a total different parts mix (whew).. I like the bar setup on your bike better than mine currently..

Trials is such a niche - I am surprised that someone would steel one.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I used a surly fork (135mm front hub) and it was very solid and lifted the front a bit..


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Weinerts said:


> I used a surly fork (135mm front hub) and it was very solid and lifted the front a bit..


I looked at their site but I couldn't find anything that looked right.


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

That surly sounds about right. I've also heard of using a cannondale tandem fork. Probably will end up using V brakes (instead of hydro rim brakes but it's easier to work on anyways) or a disc. Any tough "suspensio corrected" fork could work but you definately need the extra A to C or your bottom bracket will be even lower making it harder still for rear wheel type stuff.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Weinerts said:


> I am in San Diego (college area) as well - but I have a total different parts mix (whew).. I like the bar setup on your bike better than mine currently..
> 
> Trials is such a niche - I am surprised that someone would steel one.


Yeah, my frame had a LOT more scratches than yours! Fun bike...


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Had possibly the best weekend of riding ever! Started with a fun easy-ish mtb loop Saturday morning then an intense group (4 of us!) street trials (our bikes have seats lol and disc brakes) ride at my favorite skatepark. Today finished with a couple hours of trials at our local college campus with only one friend and my younger daughter- we laughed lots and put in some serious efforts, tried things completely beyond our abilities, and dreamed up new lines until ending a session of who can ride brakeless? as I looped a drop and somehow landed (mostly) on my feet. Then on the last and very big rock before the parking lot my young (super skilled also an awesome moto trials rider) friend managed to tear a rear brake mount tab completely in half on his steel framed Inspired Arcade! and while it sucks to brake your bike we've all been dreaming about the new Inspired Hex with its disc brakes and super short chain stays and now there will be one fed ex'd this way soon if I'm right...


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Weinerts said:


> .. I like the bar setup on your bike better than mine currently..


I think mine were just rotated forward more. Play around with it a little. Maybe try a different stem length.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

aaccJosh said:


> Had possibly the best weekend of riding ever! Started with a fun easy-ish mtb loop Saturday morning then an intense group (4 of us!) street trials (our bikes have seats lol and disc brakes) ride at my favorite skatepark. Today finished with a couple hours of trials at our local college campus with only one friend and my younger daughter- we laughed lots and put in some serious efforts, tried things completely beyond our abilities, and dreamed up new lines until ending a session of who can ride brakeless? as I looped a drop and somehow landed (mostly) on my feet. Then on the last and very big rock before the parking lot my young (super skilled also an awesome moto trials rider) friend managed to tear a rear brake mount tab completely in half on his steel framed Inspired Arcade! and while it sucks to brake your bike we've all been dreaming about the new Inspired Hex with its disc brakes and super short chain stays and now there will be one fed ex'd this way soon if I'm right...


Good riding days are awesome, or as a friend of mine used to say, "Goodness is a good thing."

I saw above that you have an Arcade. Can you describe why one might choose it over the Fourplay? Most posts I can find on the interwebz are pretty old at this point. (and I'm slowly losing the battle with my willpower to not buy a trials specific bike yet...)


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, and thank you! 
I do ride an Arcade and I love that bike. My reason for choosing it over the Fourplay were very easy. 1) higher bottom bracket and longer wheel base- more like actual trials geometry and better for a taller person. 2) steel frame/forks/cranks seemed like it might last longer than the aluminum parts on the Fourplay and Skye (which is lighter, and even higher price)
It is a bit heavy, maybe 2 lbs heavier than the equivalent build Fourplay. and about 6 lbs more than my competiton/ pure trials bike. They're also kinda expensive but with the current exchange rate you can get the team build arcade from Tarty Bikes for less than $2500, which is quite a discount from what we've paid for our bikes haha! and I love the new "dark chrome" arcade frame. so sick.
So if you're a shorter guy you may prefer the Fourplay. and if extra ounces bother you too much you may prefer the Fourplay. or the Skye.
If you don't want to fork out so much dough there are some less expensive "street trials" bikes with 24inch wheels like the Czar and Neon that tend to seem like fourplay copies that I've seen ridden with pretty good results, just often need a brakes upgrade.
Good Luck!


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

The Arcade does look sweet. Any idea about the engagement of the rear hub the pro model uses? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Scott2MTB said:


> The Arcade does look sweet. Any idea about the engagement of the rear hub the pro model uses? I can't find any info on it.


Sorry, dumb question, I got confused - it's the Inspred (like on the Fourplay Pro) hub I was wondering about, but that's not what is on the Arcade Pro


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

the "team" builds of the inspired bikes use the Hope Pro 4 hubs. not the highest POE but they're strong enough for trials abuse. The less expensive builds have fixed hubs and screw on freewheels- some on the hub and sometimes on the cranks. The screw on hub gets the best POE (I'm running a 135click Monty freewheel on the cranks on my competition bike) but the free hub sure rolls easier (not that that's usually important to trials). I've been dreaming about an I9 Torch for a rear hub with lots of clicks and their low weight but are they tough enough?


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

the Pro model has the Trialtech HD hub which is just a fixed hub with disc brake mount and threaded sprocket/freewheel interface and big "fun bolts". tartybikes.co.uk to see the specifics of that hub. they're supposed to be good and strong but a bit heavy for being fixed


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Trials! at the skatepark. As the cold season moves in I ride more trials and less the other bikes... here's my latest bit.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

aaccJosh said:


> Trials! at the skatepark. As the cold season moves in I ride more trials and less the other bikes... here's my latest bit.


Nice work! I just got back from a couple of back to back trips (family and work) and I have a line on a 2015 Arcade nearby. Hopefully I'll have a dedicated trials bike soon


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, I did get the used Arcade. I really like it but it's done two things:
1. Made my mountain bikes feel sluggish and heavy
2. Highlight just how much I suck - but I'm learning, and having a ton of fun!

I'll get together some footage and post it up at some point, maybe in like two hundred years when I can do something


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Riser bars updated!*















I have been fighting with the rear wheel to get it centered. I put a huge (2.6) tire on the back to give me some squish on my hops (I weigh over 230lbs) and it was fine.

But after taking the wheel off - I cannot get it centered again.

I love the Surly Sun riser bars.. they are very wide and give just the right angles for me. 
As soon as the semester is over - watch out rocks because here I come! There is a jetty near here that needs to be hopped on.


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

What type of system does it use to adjust the axle/chain tension? I can't see in the pictures. And if its close maybe you should adjust the brake slaves? just keep those as close to straight and parallel to the rim as possible.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

It has hex bolt on the rear axle and the rear axle is d shaped. I might have one D pointing up and the other one pointing down... I put in on without glasses (Old age problem). 

I have one more weekend of grading final exams - and then I am going to rub grease all over myself and spend a whole day in the bike shed with no kids!! 

Weinert


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I just had a straight up normal QR axle in the back of mine and never had issues with rear wheel movement. If I recall correctly it just has normal MTB vertical dropouts. No sliding dropouts that could use chain tensioners. Had to use a chain tensioner to keep chain tension


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

The rear wheel has a derailleur holding the chain tight - I took out the tire and with glasses on - put both dropouts the same way and the wheel went clunk into place. All good. 

The frame needs a brake booster - I can flex the frame when I squeeze the brakes. I have one somewhere that was on my old trials bike. 

With the new bars I can hop up onto things so much better now.


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

If you've got balance you should ride your bike on a slackline! ... right? The snow chased us indoors last weekend so we tried the slackline again, but almost twice as long this time at just over 25 feet! it was Way harder! and regular trials stuff too.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

aaccJosh said:


> you all should show us your trials!
> on my Comp bike
> 
> 
> ...


I know this thread doesn't get a lot of visits these days but I found it about a year ago, when I started getting obsessed with this frustrating and difficult flavor of riding. In the spirit of celebration (as a year ago I could barely even pronounce "track stand") here's a link to my latest compilation of clips.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

If anybody lives near San Diego -

Chollas lake has an amazing park with a ton of rocks logs and other fun thing to jump on and hop around. (plus my son can fish while I jump on things).

My favorite part is when a punk kid say "Hey that was sick" when I jump onto a rock and then turn and drop off.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...3425558b00932!8m2!3d32.7377993!4d-117.0610109


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Made it to the skate park this morning for a lovely ride and some beautiful weather.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

aaccJosh said:


> Made it to the skate park this morning for a lovely ride and some beautiful weather.


Nice! ..and that blue Hex is gorgeous. Everything is shut down here, but I'm getting to ride street and natural spots that normally are inaccessible so there's an up side


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’m in the market for a street trials bike, prefer 24” but might consider 26”, no BMX, no DJ.

Inspired Arcade, Czar Neutron/Ion, etc ...

Would consider trades: 
mountain unicycles, got a few.
Manitou Mezzer 27.5 fork.

PM with info ...


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'm in the market for a street trials bike, prefer 24" but might consider 26", no BMX, no DJ.
> 
> Inspired Arcade, Czar Neutron/Ion, etc ...
> 
> ...


There's a guy selling an Arcade on PB who's up your way I think. His ask is a little way too high for a 3 year old model but it's been on there >6 months so he might be willing to negotiate now


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

aaccJosh said:


> If you've got balance you should ride your bike on a slackline! ... right? The snow chased us indoors last weekend so we tried the slackline again, but almost twice as long this time at just over 25 feet! it was Way harder! and regular trials stuff too.


Wow! Incredible!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Scott2MTB said:


> There's a guy selling an Arcade on PB who's up your way I think. His ask is a little way too high for a 3 year old model but it's been on there >6 months so he might be willing to negotiate now


Yeah, he wants waay too much, so I'm passing on that one. Lots of bikes on PB, but no one is responding to inquiries.

I did get a response from JumpBikes for a slightly used Neuron for $999 shipped. I kinda want steel, but maybe it doesn't matter so much in the end.

If I knew I was gonna really get into trials, I'd spend more.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yeah, he wants waay too much, so I'm passing on that one. Lots of bikes on PB, but no one is responding to inquiries.
> 
> I did get a response from JumpBikes for a slightly used Neuron for $999 shipped. I kinda want steel, but maybe it doesn't matter so much in the end.
> 
> If I knew I was gonna really get into trials, I'd spend more.


I wouldn't use JumpBikes. Or rather, I did for a Czar once and it was a disaster. Shipping delays, major quality issues, duty, etc. By the time it was all said and done it cost me more than just ordering from Tarty Bikes in the UK, where you going to get much better service, quality, and turnaround.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Scott2MTB said:


> I wouldn't use JumpBikes. Or rather, I did for a Czar once and it was a disaster. Shipping delays, major quality issues, duty, etc. By the time it was all said and done it cost me more than just ordering from Tarty Bikes in the UK, where you going to get much better service, quality, and turnaround.


I asked where it was shipping from, since it is used I was thinking it's located in the states, but if located overseas then I'll pass.

Lots of bikes in CAN, but none want to ship south.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> I asked where it was shipping from, since it is used I was thinking it's located in the states, but if located overseas then I'll pass.
> 
> Lots of bikes in CAN, but none want to ship south.


They (JumpBikes) ship from China.


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Tartybikes! they're by far the fastest and best trials shop in the world... and they've got some lower builds available for amazing prices


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

joshtee said:


> Wow! Incredible!


thank you! we flex our trials muscles at every opportunity...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

and so it begins ... local guy, $350, couldn't turn it down ?


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> and so it begins ... local guy, $350, couldn't turn it down ?
> 
> View attachment 1323455


Good times ahead


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, now I need trials course building tips:

I have a lot of acreage, nice flat sand/dirt area that was an old corral, room enough for a pump track, ~1/2 acre, so I wanted to build some features. My plan is to start with railroad ties and large equipment tires. 

So what size tires would be best?

Any links to course ideas?

I was thinking a half dozen ties, three or four big tires, cut one of two tires in half cross wise.

Thoughts?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Okay, now I need trials course building tips:
> 
> I have a lot of acreage, nice flat sand/dirt area that was an old corral, room enough for a pump track, ~1/2 acre, so I wanted to build some features. My plan is to start with railroad ties and large equipment tires.
> 
> ...


Big tires are fun, but watch out for them becoming mosquito farms.
Really imagination is the limit!
Big logs, telephone poles. Both lying down and standing up like stumps.
Boulders.
We've scavenged spools.
Picnic tables. Concrete benches.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been trying to ride on natural stuff more this month. I feel like only a few straight weeks has had a pretty positive effect.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Need set up tips:

Me 6’, 33” inseam, long arms, over fifty

Hx: muni, mtb, SS.

Bike: ~2013 Echo Mod, Trialtech 2.5/2.1 tires, 165mm cranks, HS33/Shimano disc, Echo 160/30-35 stem, Trialtech riser bars.

How it rides: Firm, twitchy, feels long. Tried really low tire pressure which helps, but honestly I think the tires are crap. Gonna play with bar rotation, rotate back to improve hopping on two wheels; not even close to ready for rear wheel hopping.

Changes:
New tires, Creepy Crawler 2.5/Holy Roller 2.2; considered the QuAx 20 x 2.5 front tire, would it be advantageous to run 2.5 front and rear?
Shorter stem, looking at 140-150mm; mtb I run 35mm and moderate reach
Shorter cranks: 150mm; I run 160-165mm cranks on mtb and 150mm cranks on muni.

Thoughts?


----------



## seavoyage (May 23, 2020)

*China OEM Street Trials?*

Recent project: OEM China frame?

Wheelbase: 1045mm; Chainstay: 384mm; Headtube angle: 71 degrees; BB height +20mm; Fork: 410mm; 
Stock Handlebar width (Flat bar profile): 28 inches; Stem: 80mm, 40degree rise; Cranks: 175mm (22T)
Top tube: 559; Head tube length: 110mm; Seat tube length: 8 inches

Street trials geometry


AlexRim DM18 wheelset.
Installed Triatech 110mm x 30deg stem/Commencal bars/Maxis Pace/Larsen tires/pedals/Shimano tapered square BB/headset/grips;
Magura hydraulics brakes
22T chainring/bash ring and 7-speed 11-24 cassette (for now) but
Shimano Tourney short cage designed for a '20" wheel folding bike'.

Mild rear wheel rim grind... we'll see if I can get by with a can of Cola.










Assembled and took for a test ride...










Decided need to run a shorter stem - 90mm x 40 deg, and higher 40mm rise handlebar

This will be interesting getting back into trials as I'm way over the half-century mark...


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Nice rebuild seavoyage 

Happy to find this trials thread here. I toyed with grabbing a trials bike for a few years, and finally bit the bullet. Stoked on the bike, and can already tell it's going to enable a great set of challenges. So many body-language biases that the big squishy bike damps jumped out right away.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sold


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

Still got some trials going here in the desert. some newer bits here 




and


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

aaccJosh said:


> Still got some trials going here in the desert. some newer bits here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good man.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Keeping the trials alive, one year at a time.
Yuletide Log Jam : The 12 Tricks of Christmas





Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

just messing around in a trialsy kinda way


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Scott2MTB said:


> Keeping the trials alive, one year at a time.
> Yuletide Log Jam : The 12 Tricks of Christmas
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Scott, you are an inspiration!

I got my new bike done, now I got some goals


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well done Scott, you are an inspiration!
> 
> I got my new bike done, now I got some goals


Lets see some pics Ben!


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Monty219 said:


> View attachment 1961779
> 
> just messing around in a trialsy kinda way


Nice!


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 2, 2018)

is there anything happening comp wise anymore? Last event I rode was around 2003 in Flint I think.

Talking to one of the local guys that's interested in seeing if we can't put together something, but I've been out of the loop for so long, I have no idea what's happening...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Monty219 said:


> Lets see some pics Ben!


Got some high rise bars on the way and smaller cog so I can slam the wheel, otherwise it’s good to go! Only regret is the rear only takes a 2.4/2.5, I’d like a touch more cushion fir hopping.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

bentmettle said:


> is there anything happening comp wise anymore? Last event I rode was around 2003 in Flint I think.
> 
> Talking to one of the local guys that's interested in seeing if we can't put together something, but I've been out of the loop for so long, I have no idea what's happening...


I don't know anything about comps here in southern California or out your way. I think there might be one in AZ sometimes? I always day dream about putting together a one-off MTB trials comp though (no actual trial bikes, MTBs only) where it's all graded tech climb sections linked together by a long (untimed) trail ride to tire you out. Kinda like a reverse enduro.

I'm weird like that I guess.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 2, 2018)

I wandered into motorcycle trials a few years back. Some of the local events have long enough transfer sections between scored sections, they actually do kind of wear you down over the course of the day.

So, not entirely oddball I don't think.


----------

